# Verwendet jemand "Smart Wire" von MOELLER



## mr__mines (4 Januar 2008)

Hab schon mal was ins Forum gestellt, damals 0 Reaktion. 

Hab die Teile jetzt in Verwendung, und wollte mal nachfragen, ob noch jemand diese Module verwendet. Von der IDEE her ja eigentlich toll. Ich finde im ganzen Internetz nichts als Werbung (von Moeller) über diese Module. Vereinzelt steht es schon bei Schaltschrankbauern auf dem Portfolio. Aber keiner sagt, "Ja das ist es" oder "SCHROTT".


----------



## Jelly (5 Januar 2008)

*demnächst*

Hallo!

Ich mach diesen Monat wohl noch ein paar Klein-Steuerungen. Da werd ich SW wohl mal verwenden, hab neulich auch einen von Möller kommen lassen, um uns das mal zu erläutern.
Ich denk, wenn ich die in Betrieb hab, werd mich mich mal dazu äussern.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt kann ich aber leider noch nichts sagen.


----------



## mr__mines (5 Januar 2008)

Das ist wenigstens einmal eine ehrliche Antwort. Mal schauen ob das noch wer kennt.


----------



## PeterEF (7 Januar 2008)

Da ich bisher vor dem neumodischen Zeug auch zurückgeschreckt bin: wie sind denn Deine Erfahrungen damit - gehts nach aufklicken wie versprochen oder gibs Probleme bei der Inbetriebnahme?


----------



## mr__mines (8 Januar 2008)

Das ist ja das was mich gewundert hat.
Es ging eigentich alles sehr einfach und schnell. 
Ich wollte eher wissen, ob draussen im Feld dann Probleme auftauchen. (Was auch immer. zB.: FU's, Busprobleme, ...)


----------



## SPS_Fuzzy (8 Januar 2008)

*Fragen über Fragen...*

Hallo mr_mines,

wie werden eigentlich die einzelnen Module angesprochen? 
Normalerweise müsste ja jedes Modul eine eindeutige Adr. erhalten um diese in der SPS auswerten/ansprechen zu können. 

Gibt es da eine Art Mäuseklavier, eine Lernfunktion mittels Taster wie bei Profinet, oder oder oder...

Vom Prinzip her sieht das ganze wirklich sehr interessant aus, jedoch bekommt man leider nirgends Pics oder Antworten auf meine eigentlich recht banalen Fragen.

MfG SPS_Fuzzy


----------



## Mr.Spok (8 Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hier einige Informationen:

es gibt für das SW-System mehrere Brigdes (DP-Slave, CAN-Open), dort wird die entsprechende Adresse der Bridge eimgestellt. Die Module auf den Schützen oder die E/A Module adressieren sich selbst.

Auf ftp.moeller.net sind Applikationsbeispeile für die MFD/Easy800 und auch für CoDeSys.

oder auch hier mal schauen

http://www.moeller.net/binary/w_brochures/w7585de.pdf


mfG Jan


----------



## rostiger Nagel (12 Januar 2008)

Guten Tag,
wir setzen Swire ein und haben schon einige Anlagen realisiert. Das System an sich selber funktioniert gut, aber der vorteil hält sich in grenzen. Die gewünschte ersparnis ist in der Praxis nicht erreichbar.
D.w. sollte man daran denken das das System nicht sehr weit verbreitet ist und somit auf Kunden Seite die Wartung bzw. Reparatur sehr schwer ist.
Das System wurde mit der Fa. Brandt Kantentechnik in Lemgo entwickelt und ich denke das wird auch der größte abnehmer dieses Produktes werden. 
Wir werden uns wahrscheinlich in naher zukunft von den Produkten der Fa. Moeller trennen, da die Qualität doch sehr stark nach gelassen hat. Moeller ist nicht mehr das was es einmal war......


----------

